# Нагрузка на позвоночник молодой мамы



## Pozwonochek (23 Мар 2010)

Пожалуйста. Посоветуйте! У меня маленький малыш 4 месяца. Я его регулярно таскаю. И у меня просто отваливается спина, когда я ложусь спать, очень дискомфортно. Как  с этим можно бороться? Просто подождать?


----------



## kobi (23 Мар 2010)

*нагрузка на позвоночник молодой мамы*

*Спасибо за ответ! Мне 55 лет, 96 кг, 167 см, на пенсии, работала воспитателем в детском саду.*
Это тоже ваше сообщение-так уж вы с возрастом определитесь как-нибудь.....aiwan
Администраторы-ау!!!!furious


----------



## Pozwonochek (23 Мар 2010)

*нагрузка на позвоночник молодой мамы*

да. На самом деле второе не моё сообщение - подруга моей мамы попросила меня задать вопрос на форуме, и я написала от себя -  мне так легче общаться. А она в компьютере ни бум-бум, поэтому...Извините, если что...


----------

